# Is anyone else's classic made of solid silver... Or is it just mine?



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Having seen lots of photos with magnetic timers stuck to their classic.... I have formed the opinion mine must be made of silver......I'm rich!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Is it only this magnet that doesn't work?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I don work very well... Does that count? In seriousness it's a 2001 classic, I'm assuming the older ones are made of aluminium?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Magnets will not to stick to some grades of stainless steel, my old Classic was also the polished stainless version and no magnet would stick to that either.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Same with my silver Classic


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

Charliej said:


> Magnets will not to stick to some grades of stainless steel, my old Classic was also the polished stainless version and no magnet would stick to that either.


That would explain it!


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

So I don't have a silver machine and am not rich? Disappointing.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yep mine doesnt stick either, was going to tell the ebay seller he was a liar till i tried it on the fridge!


----------

